# Corn and Bean Harvest at a Kansas Grain Elevator



## Flower Child (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought it would be interesting to document the corn and soybean harvest going on at the McCune Co-op in Kansas. I tried my best to capture the "inside operations" and the people their farming way of life. I would greatly appreciate any sort of comment or criticism. 

*This is JUST A SAMPLE from my whole documentary.* *I would really mean a lot to me if you visited my site and looked at the project as a whole. It has much more impact.*

Shelter From the Storm: McCune, Kansas Thanks! 







As the November soybeans and corn are ready to be harvested, the McCune Co-op finds itself busy filling up its massive grain bins with the incoming farmers' freshly cut crops. To keep up with the demand, the Co-op opens on a Sunday so the farmers can continue dumping their grain at the elevator.






Wayne Brunenn has a good laugh with Marty Rauniker while his faithful International grain truck slowly drains its soybeans.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 17, 2009)

Living in a small farm community I can completely relate to this... I've often thought of doing something similar but being an outsider (wasn't born and raised here) it's kind of tough getting on the inside.

Nice work.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the shot of the old man. A tad underexposed for me though. I think even just dodging him a little could help. 

I've also been working on a harvest photo essay over the past year on Californian migrant workers, covering the hand-picking harvest to life in a farm worker housing complex.


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 17, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Living in a small farm community I can completely relate to this... I've often thought of doing something similar but being an outsider (wasn't born and raised here) it's kind of tough getting on the inside.
> 
> Nice work.



I'm glad you liked it and could relate! The main reason I got to get right in the middle of the action is because my dad (shown in quite a few shots) was the one working the elevator that day. I was great because he showed me some neat little ins and outs of the place like the door with everyone's name on it (on the site) and the actual elevator. Thanks for commenting, I really appreciate it!



Hooligan Dan said:


> I like the shot of the old man. A tad underexposed for me though. I think even just dodging him a little could help.
> 
> I've also been working on a harvest photo essay over the past year on Californian migrant workers, covering the hand-picking harvest to life in a farm worker housing complex.



Hey Hooligan Dan, I'm glad you like the old man shot, he was quite a character! Even though it's not allowed, he insisted on getting down there in the mix to help dump his grain truck. I thought his overall appearance made a great addition to my series because he's what people typically picture as the "Kansas farmer". Now that you bring it up I can see that you are right- it is a bit underexposed. I tend to run a little underexposed in my photographs.   I'll nip it in the bud when I get back home. Thanks for your help. 

I have looked at your harvest shots and really admire your work. The tones and shadows in your photos are excellent and so much better than mine. They make for a more dramatic impact, yet I still struggle with getting more  depth and texture to the faces in my photography. Do you have any tips for me? Did you ever use flashes in your harvest shots?


----------



## TheCoolerKing (Nov 23, 2009)

Hooligan Dan said:


> I like the shot of the old man. A tad underexposed for me though. I think even just dodging him a little could help.


I totally agree.
Your tonal range is beautiful but dont be afraid to do a little dodge and burn to bring emphasis to a certain spot (especially a face).

If you want a [a tad exaggerated] example look at W. Eugene Smith's work from a small Japanese village whose water and in turn the fish has been contaminated and a lot of the population suffered defects.  He went so far as to do do much dodge and burn that it makes it unbelievable.


----------

